# I am looking for the best in Ga.



## howboutthemdawgs

Like many others out there I am looking for a new lease, but I have decided to go all in from here on out.  I am not looking for a good club I am looking for a GREAT club.  I am sick of seeing only one or two potential shooters (3.5+ or older) a year.  I have hunted the same lease for nine years and it just hasn't been getting the job done.  I would like a club that is not owned by a timber company because of the uncertainity associated with the timber companies and because of the lack of flexibility in improving the land.  I love land managment and herd managment and am serious about growing big deer.  I only bow hunt and have done so for the last 5 years.  I would like a club with low hunters psm and at least a 120in minimum.  I am willing to pay whatever it takes, within what I feel is reasonable of course, to accomplish my goals of killing big deer in Georgia.  If anyone knows of anything along these lines please let me know.
Thank You


----------



## Timberman

With the money you'll spend to realize that just go to Canada or the midwest for 2 weeks each year. You'r prolly lookin at 5K minimum.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

Timberman I don't have the time to go to Canada or the midwest for two weeks plus I would rather stay in Georgia and spend that kind of money to have the opportunity to kill two mature bucks as opposed to going out of state for one week out of the whole season and only kill one.  I also like the idea of hunting something that I spent the time and effort to "grow".  To me it makes more sense, plus I would have a place to turkey hunt as well.


----------



## huntnnut

IMO, you would be hard pressed to find such a club period in the State of GA any longer irregardless of the money spent.

Personnally, I've only been in one club where I have actually seen more than 1 or 2 mature bucks in a single season and that club has lost well over half of it's land now and is not producing like it use to back in the early to mid-90's.

If you find one and if they have more than one opening, I'd sure be interested in it.


----------



## Randy

Back it up.  I have some "family" land that I intend to begin a "bow only" lease this year.  It has potiential to produce but since I have not hunted it in years I have no idea what is there now.  With some hard work we could turn it into a good producer, at least within 3 years.  If you are interested PM me!


----------



## Walkie Takie

*Big  Buck's =  BIG BUCKS $$$$$$*

Howbott dawgs ,  GOOD LUCK  and have aalot of money with you,  that's all it's take's 
 now , go where they grow'em big ,  and pay the money ,  regular club's can't promise you 
any thing like  your looking for     good luck and let us know      w/t


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Randy - PM sent...


----------



## Randy

Ramey,
PM returned.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

Huntnnut I am pretty sure places like do exsist in Ga.  I'm know there not a dime a dozen but there are a few around.  All it takes is a group of like minded individuals with a common goal of producing a top quality deer herd.  
Randy PM sent.


----------



## Randy

PM returned!


----------



## 270win

*hbtd*

What area of the state are you interested in?  I'm with you.  You can find clubs that are quality oriented if you can swing it financially.  My business partner and I are going to lease 1400 acres near Watkinsville so that we can manage our "own" herd.  I was planning on going out west a few times each year but I too would rather grow em' and harvest them myself, not to menchion turkey hunting....  We mainly gun hunt though....  Anyway, good luck to you.  The land is out there if you are persistent in your search.

270win


----------



## Timberman

> Timberman I don't have the time to go to Canada or the midwest for two weeks



I would think any investment in hunting in Georgia would be wasted as well if you can't hunt even two weeks. : Maybe golf suits you better.  

You're asking for more than the state can deliver except in a few rare instances. Those instances are very costly and you usually have to know someone like me to get in. You know, kinda like gettin in Augusta National.  

Go to Alberta a week, then to Sask a week. Get you 2 deer thataway all bigger than what you will kill here, and cheaper too.    Keep your old club down here to satisfy an occasional urge and your problem is solved.


----------



## huntnnut

I agree Timberman.  There are plenty of quality oriented clubs in GA with like minded individuals hunting in them, though even in those you will be hard pressed to find one where you will see several or multiple quality bucks in one season much less have the opportunity to harvest two of them.  

I've hunted on several of them over the years that ran in price from $1250 to $5000 and haven't seen any more quality bucks than I have on my current $600 a year club.  

GA will never be like IL or MO with the regs like they are and I'm not sure a change in the regs would make that much difference, though a change in the regs couldn't hurt.

I'm talking about changes like doing away with a two buck limit and going to one buck only, doing away with or seriously shortening the gun season and making our deer season primarily bow only.  IMO as long as our gun season remains like it is (long) and as long as we have a two buck limit we'll never see a really large quantity of mature bucks throughout the state.

Just my $00.02....


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Huntnnut - I couldn't agree with you more! However, there are a few isolated area/farms that consistantly produce quality deer. ie. Banks Farm, The old Rocky Branch Plantation property near Calloway. However, the average joe dosent have a chance in hades hunting those areas.


----------



## Michael Lee

IMHO, the only way the average GA hunter can do this is to buy their own LARGE piece of property and / or be close friends with a plantation owner that does not sell deer hunts. (ie: quail hunting plantations).  The places mentioned above are prime examples.

I have been extremely lucky to have a close friend that has purchased around 2000 acres in the last few years that has some super deer and turkey on it.  We have seen almost as many bucks as does and several 3.5 year old bucks.  This is few and far between on the average in GA though.  Seek farm land, that is where you can hunt deer that are semi-used to human presence, this will help you in the long run.  Also the bucks grow bigger with all of the food around.  Now some super bucks come out of the North GA, but on average the farmland is the place to be.

PM me if you want to talk more.

ML


----------



## huntnnut

Ramey,

I agree there are probably a few places, though even these places you mentioned weren't producing quality bucks year in and year out or should I say they weren't shooting several mature bucks off from them year in and year out at least to my knowledge.

If I'm not mistaken, both of the places you mentioned may have been been split up and sold off or at least portions of the property thereof.  Please, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Randy

Michael,
Your discription fits my new land exactly.  While it is only 700 acres it is bordered by a quail hunting preserve.  No deer hunting.  And on the other side is a tree farm.  Again no deer hunting.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Ramey,
> If I'm not mistaken, both of the places you mentioned may have been been split up and sold off or at least portions of the property thereof.  Please, correct me if I'm wrong.



I believe your right about the property being divided at Rockey Branch. I think Foxworthy actually bought some of that property. However, they are still killing HUGH bucks in that area.

I'm not sure about the Banks Farm. 

Either way, I believe giving enough property, and the right minded individuals...a big difference can be made. We will never be Iowa or Kansas. But I think certain areas can get fairly close. :


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

I agree Ramey, we will never be Iowa or Kansas but then again I am not looking for Iowa or Kansas type bucks.  There a 120in. deer is 2.5 yrs old here its at least 3.5.  All I am looking for is a place with a reseasonable possiblity to see and harvest mature bucks.  The place I hunt doesn't necessarily have to be great right now but it has to have the people and resources in place to strive to be better each season.  I know places like this  exist in Ga but I know that they are not everywhere still it is not going to stop me from looking.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I think Georgia is a jam up state to take a really big buck in.  I consider a really big buck to be 120" and up.  Look at all the states around y'all and see what they are taking year in and year out.  Georgia produces some whoppers every year.  It is amazing for me to drive 2.5 hours to Worth county and look at the difference in the size of the deer there and here at my house.  If you kill a 140 in Florida you will most assuredly be in the top 10 bucks for the year and in Georgia it won't get you squat.  My deer from last weekend grossed 142 5/8's and it won't be in the top 100 deer killed in Georgia this year.  Look at the P&Y and B&C record books for states in the Southeast.  Georgia is right there at the top with the exception of Kentucky maybe.


----------



## NotaVegetarian

Give this number a try 800 421-8043 it’s for Millhaven Plantation in Sylvania GA.  They cover 26000 acres of strictly trophy managed land.  You may find what you are looking for.  The minimum is 120, I know they have plenty of better.


----------



## Timberman

A good friend of mine used to co own Burnt Pine. Burnt Pine is up there with Banks and Pennington and other choice piedmont properties in that they consistently produce multiple 140"+ bucks each  each year.

 He came down to my place in Butts a couple times and checked things out. I was working my tail off, improving habitat, feeding deer, letting all kind of deer walk, shooting all kind of does, talking to the neighbors about embracing our philosophy, everything I knew to do to grow the biggest deer possible. He said I like what you're doing but look at things from a practical standpoint. All this work you're doing might get you a 130" every 5 years. Spend half the effort and you'll still get you a 130" every 5 years and take the money you saved and go where bigger deer are and get you a 140"+ every year plus have the same fun hunting here in Georgia. So I took his advice and cut back on my spending in Georgia and used the savings to go other places. Best move I ever made. I bet we got a 150"+ on our place just like we've always had. So I get all my cakes and get to eat them too.  Plus I get to hunt in SC and go for numbers(11 this year) so my deer hunting life is completely fulfilled. I am a very happy deer hunter.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

Timber,
   Sounds like you have it figured out.  I am also having an "epiphany" this year.  I am taking too much of my time from my family hunting in Ga.  I spent SO much this year and didn't even get a deer!  I am going to change the program next year and hunt some quality places less frequently.

MBD


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*the big deer*

Basically all the farm states have the largest deer and racks. Oh sure you'll pay some nice change to go there, but you will have a great wall hanger.
In order to have great deer hunting the rules do need to change...
Every buck must have at least 4 points on one side, unless it is an old buck with a lot of white hair around its mouth, in which case hunters can take that one too.
I know, sometimes people mistake button bucks for doe, especially at a distance.
But we need to try something and I think that we are headed in the right direction, we just need to shove the people who make the rules a little further to produce quality bucks.
Then to protect the hunters in Georgia, we can raise the out-of-state license fees to $1000.00 to keep others out.
These are just my thoughts, and I can be wrong.
Rich


----------



## huntnnut

My buddy "Ultramag" is a great example of what you're talking about Timberman.  

He's always killed a nice buck or two in GA, though they typically scored 110 to 130 B&C.  He has pretty much given up hunting in clubs in GA for the last 4 or 5 years or maybe longer and now goes out of state for a week here and a week there.  Since he started doing this he has been taking a couple nice bucks each year ranging from 140 to 165 B&C with some seen in the 180 to 200 B&C class.

I'm still of the opinion that until they lower the buck limit to 1 and reduce the length of our gun season in GA that we will continue to have the same quantity and quality of bucks that we currently have for the most part.  

I realize we can't control the farming operations, though we can control the two items above and I truly believe it would make a huge difference in the quantity and quality of the bucks in GA.  Of course I'm not a biologist so this is just an opinion and not based on any science.

Don't take me wrong either, I realize GA has some great deer in it, though I think there's still room for improvement.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

huntnnut said:
			
		

> I'm still of the opinion that until they lower the buck limit to 1 and reduce the length of our gun season in GA that we will continue to have the same quantity and quality of bucks that we currently have for the most part.
> 
> 
> Don't take me wrong either, I realize GA has some great deer in it, though I think there's still room for improvement.



Well stated! I agree 100%. What are the chances of the state changing the deer season and bad limit to what you've stated?


----------



## huntnnut

Ramey Jackson said:
			
		

> Well stated! I agree 100%. What are the chances of the state changing the deer season and bad limit to what you've stated?



Ramey, I'd say never unless the hunters in the state start voicing their opinions to the DNR in the annual meetings and push for a change.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Ramey, I'd say never unless the hunters in the state start voicing their opinions to the DNR in the annual meetings and push for a change.




How do we come together as a group and let our voices be heard. From a lot of the post's here on Woody's, I think we could get a good group together...What cha think??


----------



## huntnnut

I think one of the best ways to get our voice heard is through the GON Network and the CAMO Coalition.  

The GON Network has a pretty good set-up across the entire state already with the state being divided up into districts along with a senator/leader assigned to head up each district just for subjects such as this.

The Network is still growing and everyone involved in the outdoors should join IMO.  It's the best way I know of to stay abreast of the happenings in GA and to make a difference in the state of GA.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

Huntnnut I agree that changes to the regs need to be made but you are talking about the quality of the hunting in the state as a whole.  I am looking for an individual property managed to maximize the full potential out of that herd utilizing that property.  If you agree that hunting in Ga could be good if the management improves on a state level then you must also agree that hunting could be good on individual properties if managed correctly right?  It makes so much more sense to me to find a piece of property in state as opposed to going out of state for such a short period of time .  I enjoy deer season from the first morning to the last evening and love to scout and manage land on top of that.  I don't want to depend on one week and couple thousand dollars to make my season.  So I wish everyone would stop saying go out of state because that is not an alternative to me finding the best club I can in Georgia.  By the way anyone have any leads?
Thanks


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

*howboutthemdawgs..*



> I would like a club with low hunters psm and at least a 120in minimum.





> . I am willing to pay whatever it takes





..Sounds like to me you should try to purshase some land. I cant speak for you but, I couldnt  justify spending several thousand dollars a year to lease land instead of investing in buying it..Then it would be yours forever and manage however you choose..


----------



## huntnnut

howboutthemdawgs,

I'm just saying that you're going to be hard pressed to find a club in GA regardless of the money spent that will support each of it's members killing (2) two quality bucks each year under the current State Regs which is in affect what you stated in your opening post.

IMHO, what you're asking for is somewhat unrealistic currently in GA unless you're talking about some high dollar preserve, though I don't think that's the case.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter

Browning7WSM,

That sounds great but for most people is unrealistic. For example:

If you had $25,000 for a down payment and financed $100,000 for 20 years @6%, the annual payment would be $8718. At $1750/acre, this would only buy 71 acres. For someone looking to manage for mature bucks, their efforts would be futile depending on the surrounding hunting pressure.

Mention $8718 annually for hunting around here and you'll here a lot of screaming! To own a significant acreage for hunting you either need a big pile of cash or the ability to pay what a lot of working people make each year. Hunting is more a rich man's sport each year.

GSH


----------



## tknight

I plan on buying some land for myself and my children, hopefully at least 100 acres   , I don't look at it as an expense but an investment for the future.  I think leases will become harder to find each year as development increases in the rural areas of middle and south ga.


----------



## 270win

Hunting doesn't have to be a rich man's sport.  It depends on what exactly you're looking for.  If you require your own 1,000 acres to hunt then yes, you will need to have some money, even for a lease.  But I had two leases this season that were $350.00/$400.00 per year and 220 acres for 5 members and 140 acres for 4 people respectively. They both have good deer populations and one has some pretty big deer on it.  Anyway, just stating that it doesn't have to be a rich man's sport yet.  Maybe one day but for now it can still be reasonable.

270win

270win


----------



## GrandSlamHunter

270win,

My post was in response to howboutthemdogs' thread topic of paying what it takes to have a "quality" place to hunt and Browning7WSM's suggestion to buy instead of lease. My idea of a quality lease is not having 30-40 acres/member on a small tract with neighboring land you can't control. My minimum requirements would be 100 acres/member on a large tract (1000 acres+) where all members share the same management objectives and hopefully with neighbors that also practice quality management. This minimum would cost $1000-$1500/member before food plot and supplemental feed costs.

GSH


----------



## Woody

huntnnut said:
			
		

> howboutthemdawgs,
> 
> I'm just saying that you're going to be hard pressed to find a club in GA regardless of the money spent that will support each of it's members killing (2) two quality bucks each year under the current State Regs



Very true --- Almost like searching for the Holy Grail.


----------



## 270win

GSH,
I agree with you on that, that's why next year in addition to these other two clubs I've leased 1,400 acres with 3 other guys.  Even with 1,400 acres we will still be challenged to quality manage a herd effectively.  We've agreed to 3 years to start so hopefully in that amount of time we can get some quality bucks going.  Even at that I'm talking to 2 outfitters right now about one hunt in Montana and one in Kansas.....  Before and after the rut here in Central Georgia....  I'd like to try to buy some land too.  But like you said, unless you can go out and just stroke a check for a large tract it's hard to justify making a purchase either.  Oh well, as long as I'm out there trying...

I misunderstood your closing comment about hunting becoming a rich man's sport.  I was just saying that it can be, but it doesn't really have to be.

270


----------



## davidhelmly

Randy, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Randy

David,
GOt it will keep you informed!


----------



## LongSpur

I know this is a fairly old thread, but I thought I would inform you that Millhaven is still 4 grand and they have upped their minimum to 125". They found a dead buck this year with a rack  that scored 169 with a major section of antler broken off. The estimated score if whole was over 180 gross. 

LongSpur


----------



## Buzz

howboutthemdawgs said:
			
		

> Like many others out there I am looking for a new lease, but I have decided to go all in from here on out.  I am not looking for a good club I am looking for a GREAT club.  I am sick of seeing only one or two potential shooters (3.5+ or older) a year.  I have hunted the same lease for nine years and it just hasn't been getting the job done.  I would like a club that is not owned by a timber company because of the uncertainity associated with the timber companies and because of the lack of flexibility in improving the land.  I love land managment and herd managment and am serious about growing big deer.  I only bow hunt and have done so for the last 5 years.  I would like a club with low hunters psm and at least a 120in minimum.  I am willing to pay whatever it takes, within what I feel is reasonable of course, to accomplish my goals of killing big deer in Georgia.  If anyone knows of anything along these lines please let me know.
> Thank You



I have to agree with the other posters that you are going to be hard pressed to find such a club in Georgia.  If you find one please post it to this board as we would all be interested in filling some slots.


----------



## LongSpur

Several of the guys at Millhaven fill their tags every year. Bowhunting makes it much harder but if you hunt enough you will *see* plenty of mature deer. I was there last year when a 150, and a 120 were killed. 

LongSpur


----------



## Bowzonly

I have 120 acres of family land in Fulton County (south of 92) where you can gun hunt, but if I could lease it, I already have 5 people standing ready to pay $2500 a year just to deer hunt.  I've taken 140's there and have seen 160's.  I bow hunt only, and I'm a meat hunter, trophys don't mean that much anymore.


----------



## buzz11

I am in a similar situation. I have been looking for land to purchase. I need a place I can train my dogs during off seasons.  Then a place to do good quality hunting during on season. I am also willing to invest in putting the right things in place to restablish quail populations. I could only swing getting about 100 acres myself. So if anyone out their is looking for reliable investers that share the same thoughts  and are willing to sort out the pains of agreements let me know.


----------



## HT2

*H B..........*

There is a club like that in Georgia and I'm in it!!!!!!!!!!!

Unfortunately there are no openings......

I'm sure there are some more out there, you just gotta keep on lookin' and you'll find it...........

Good Luck bud.......


----------



## AKJ

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts...... 
Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------



## NiteHunter

Yes!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400

NiteHunter said:


> Yes!!!



Yea that club down in Dooley we where talking about the other day.  Dream club.


----------



## Leasehunter

*Rates drastically reduced*

We have leasable tracts in 
Emanuel County regularly 7.25/acre reduced to 5.46/acre 50+ acres

Warren County regularly $10.00/acre reduced to 7.50/acre  369.9 Acres

Emanuel County Stillmoore area regulary $8.00/acre reduced to 6.03/acre    224.5 acres

Wilkinson County regularly $8.00/acre reduced to  6.03/acre       809.8


----------



## JasonTyree04

I have a family member in a club in Ben Hill County that's an awesome club. They strictly manage this land and have done so for several years. So far this year they've killed 4 or 5 mature bucks with the best scoring 146". They're imposing a 130" or better rule next year. They consistently shoot deer in the 130s. The best for my family member so far is 152 or 154 can't remember which. They've yet to kil one over 160" but I'm sure they will. They hunt 1500 acres and only have 6 members. They don't currently have any openings and probably won't for a long time to come. I'm just posting this to let you know that there are clubs out there like you're looking for.


----------



## mathewsdxt

Sent you a pm


----------



## gravedigger83

LongSpur said:


> I know this is a fairly old thread, but I thought I would inform you that Millhaven is still 4 grand and they have upped their minimum to 125". They found a dead buck this year with a rack  that scored 169 with a major section of antler broken off. The estimated score if whole was over 180 gross.
> 
> LongSpur



DING DING DING 

We have a winner.

The best club most have never heard of.

Have seen plenty of 140 class deer killed here and there are many bigger than that.

Most of the guys that hunt there are quiet about what they kill and you will not see any of their bucks entered into a contest anywhere.

One of the best places in the state to hunt IMHO


----------



## kyhunter

I have no idea how this got brought back up from 4 years ago but I think it's a great example of how much better the hunting has gotten in Ga just in the last few years.  I definetly don't credit this improvement to our DNR but to the wide spread education and practices of QDM through out the state the last four years.  To back up HBTD I beleive clubs like he has described have become a lot more common than a few years ago.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs

Yeah I was surprised to see this get pulled back up.  As a result of this I joined a great piece of property in Harris county were I saw many large bucks but unfortunantly the guy running it was crooked as a question mark and I'm still owed $1000 from the deal!  But I digress, I think that I was a on to something with this 4 years ago.  I believe Georgia has several pieces of property that fit this bill with more and more getting there.

Now I no longer live in Georgia, for the time being, but I see that education about the benefits of QDM has been the reason for the incredible results over the last few years.  You cannot deny the results of nutrition combined with allowing bucks reach a mature age class plus a balanced herd.  Georgia has the potential to get even better and I believe it will.  These clubs where anything goes are becoming a thing of the past mainly because it is becoming so expensive to hunt people are valueing their deer more.


----------



## doenightmare

howboutthemdawgs said:


> Yeah I was surprised to see this get pulled back up.  As a result of this I joined a great piece of property in Harris county were I saw many large bucks but unfortunantly the guy running it was crooked as a question mark and I'm still owed $1000 from the deal!  But I digress, I think that I was a on to something with this 4 years ago.  I believe Georgia has several pieces of property that fit this bill with more and more getting there.
> 
> Now I no longer live in Georgia, for the time being, but I see that education about the benefits of QDM has been the reason for the incredible results over the last few years.  You cannot deny the results of nutrition combined with allowing bucks reach a mature age class plus a balanced herd.  Georgia has the potential to get even better and I believe it will.  These clubs where anything goes are becoming a thing of the past mainly because it is becoming so expensive to hunt people are valueing their deer more.



I think you are right - good observation.


----------



## Tony Garmon

THis may help you
3000 acres
privately owned
Oconee cty
$1500
Bob Stewart 770-560-1923
If you need more info call me Tony 678-386-3820


----------



## easbell

We have been doing this very thing for more than 5 years now. 120+ bucks. 10 members on over 3000 acres. older class deer and hogs. Nice lodge with plenty of extras. Good turkey population. We feed protien during the off season. It cost $4500 the first year and $3500 the following years.


----------



## Leasehunter

*Rates drastically reduced in Emanuel Co and Warren Co*

Please contact me at (478) 553-0203


----------



## dmedd

Timberman said:


> A good friend of mine used to co own Burnt Pine. Burnt Pine is up there with Banks and Pennington and other choice piedmont properties in that they consistently produce multiple 140"+ bucks each  each year.
> 
> He came down to my place in Butts a couple times and checked things out. I was working my tail off, improving habitat, feeding deer, letting all kind of deer walk, shooting all kind of does, talking to the neighbors about embracing our philosophy, everything I knew to do to grow the biggest deer possible. He said I like what you're doing but look at things from a practical standpoint. All this work you're doing might get you a 130" every 5 years. Spend half the effort and you'll still get you a 130" every 5 years and take the money you saved and go where bigger deer are and get you a 140"+ every year plus have the same fun hunting here in Georgia. So I took his advice and cut back on my spending in Georgia and used the savings to go other places. Best move I ever made. I bet we got a 150"+ on our place just like we've always had. So I get all my cakes and get to eat them too.  Plus I get to hunt in SC and go for numbers(11 this year) so my deer hunting life is completely fulfilled. I am a very happy deer hunter.



I did the same buddy and I am a very happy hunter, not to mention I've made some wonderful lifelong friends with some of the finest folks you would ever want to meet in Illinois.


----------



## mathewsdxt

Hey guys   Please quit responding to this thread.......  Somehow this post got brought up from the year 2004..


----------



## kyhunter

Probably cause it make a good point


----------



## Double-droptine

Leasehunter said:


> Please contact me at (478) 553-0203



it's been two weeks and you still havent called back. we called and left plenty of messages and the only thing we got was a map with a virus that fried our computer.we already have land in hancock and baldwin counties so its no big deal to us. i just hope anybody else that calls gets better service than we did


----------



## kyhunter

Double-droptine said:


> it's been two weeks and you still havent called back. we called and left plenty of messages and the only thing we got was a map with a virus that fried our computer.we already have land in hancock and baldwin counties so its no big deal to us. i just hope anybody else that calls gets better service than we did



Money Hungery


----------



## Down4Count

I know of a club in s.e georgia 8500 acres one track. 6 members.Lease for the property is $85,000 a year you do the math. Every year 6 people kill 72 deer 12 bucks all 130" or better and 60 does. 5 of them are flordia boys the other vp of the timber co that ownes the land. My friend workes for the timber co as a tree adjustor and gets to go on the property and hes says he has seen nonthing like it!!! So yes there is property like this.


----------



## South GA Bow Only

Does anybody know what the dues are at Millhaven now? The year 2009. This thread is as old as the hills.


----------

